# Hardcore Modus?



## Narcotic_Freakshow (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist ein Hardcore Modus schon irgendwo offiziell bestätigt worden? Den fand ich in D2 ja recht spaßig (bis man stirbt jedenfalls)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich was die Leute jetzt hier erwarten?! Ich glaub keiner kann dir mehr sagen als das was er in dem Video oder auf der Website gesehen hat, aber vielleicht steht ja zwischen den Zeilen ein geheimer Da Vinci Code und wir haben ihn auf der Website noch nicht entdeckt.... wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

Bestätigt nicht, aber sie haben gesagt, dass nichts dagegen spricht so einen Modus wieder einzubauen.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (29. Juni 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was die Leute jetzt hier erwarten?! Ich glaub keiner kann dir mehr sagen als das was er in dem Video oder auf der Website gesehen hat, aber vielleicht steht ja zwischen den Zeilen ein geheimer Da Vinci Code und wir haben ihn auf der Website noch nicht entdeckt.... wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun, auf computerbase.de steht halt was davon, aber ich hab eben noch nichts offizielles von Blizz zu dem Thema gehört, sorry...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

Es wurde auf der WWI dannach gefragt und es wurde in etwa das geantwortet, was ich oben egschrieben habe.


----------



## Nationalelf (30. Juni 2008)

Auch mal ein thread von mir zu den extrem wichtigen fragen, die ein diablo III aufwirft...

Meint ihr das spiel wird wieder auf mehreren schwierigkeitsgraden spielbar sein - ich hoffe sehr.

Meint ihr, es wird wieder einen hardcore modus geben?
Ich habe Diablo II nur eine kurze zeit offline im singlplayer modus softcore gespielt und dann konstant nurnoch online auf hardcore - für mich wäre ein diablo ohne hardcoremodus ein disaster.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch eine ladder will ich nicht vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (30. Juni 2008)

Ja wird es alles geben, genauso sogar! steht alles auf: Diablo


----------



## Nationalelf (30. Juni 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Ja wird es alles geben, genauso sogar! steht alles auf: Diablo



Dein link geht auf diablo II ... ?


----------

